# Ugly ducklings transformed



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

When I got Akemi, she was a boring, unattractive shade of green. Almost the colour of camaflauge. But after a while, her fins went bright red and blue! When my friend's sister came over, she looked at my betta and said: "THIS is the one you picked?" with a look like she was thinking I was crazy. IMO, females are the ones that transform the most, because males already have their long, flowy fins. Any other 'Ugly Ducklings' that have transformed into 'Swans'?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That sounds great! Can you post a picture of her? Unfortunately I dont have any ugly ducklings that are now or were swans.

-BL2033


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

when i got Scout, he was this dull grey tiny thing.

now, while still tiny, he's no longer dull grey unless stressed. he's a really dark grey, almost black, with metallic blue on his fins.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love to see pics.

By the way, my niece is names Akemi.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

poor little Ashke when he first came home








now
















Lavan when he came home (marked as a female )








now (he's not a camera hog like Ashke, lol)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Tisia: you still continue to amaze me. I love how Ashke turned out. Lavan is a VT male, yes?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeppers. his dorsal and caudal both have a bit of a kink in them where the rot had been at. his tail almost looks like it has a fold in it when he's not spreading it. he's a bubblenest fiend, think he's trying to make up for being called a girl, lol


----------



## steftravels (Dec 1, 2011)

wow I just love the fact how they come home practically plain and change to a new color. this is really exciting! It's almost a mystery color betta!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I have lots of "Ugly ducklings to Swans"



First:

Hercules (before)













After (work in progress)
















Finn (before)













After (work in progress still!)













Pickle (Before)















After












Chile (Before)














After














Sammy (before)














After (work in progress!)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tisia said:


> yeppers. his dorsal and caudal both have a bit of a kink in them where the rot had been at. his tail almost looks like it has a fold in it when he's not spreading it. he's a bubblenest fiend, think he's trying to make up for being called a girl, lol


Well, ya' never know! I think he is pretty and they both had an amazing recovery!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@LittleBettas: IMO the most amazing recovery was Hercules and Finn. They looks so cute now! Also you didnt post an after picture of Chile. Why were his fins so bent and curled?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> @LittleBettas: IMO the most amazing recovery was Hercules and Finn. They looks so cute now! Also you didnt post an after picture of Chile. Why were his fins so bent and curled?


Hercules is still growing new fins, but Finn seems to have stopped inmost areas, I still have hope though 
I just reposted it, I had doubled and had posted another picture of Sammy

Sammy I have had about a week, he has had the quickest regrowth I have seen 


Chile's curled fins were due to high concentrates of ammonia and dirty water (the stuff growin in his up was disgusting)


Here he is now (reposting just in case, lol)

Perm. curled, but I think it adds to his charm  and his colos changed amazingly


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Hercules is still growing new fins, but Finn seems to have stopped inmost areas, I still have hope though
> I just reposted it, I had doubled and had posted another picture of Sammy
> 
> Sammy I have had about a week, he has had the quickest regrowth I have seen
> ...


 Wow Hercules is still growing? That is truly remarkable. I'm sure he is an interesting one to have and see him have growth everyday! I have to agree with you; Sammy does have beautiful fins and they're pretty long considering how he had almost nothing on his body.

Ya' know, I had a feeling that Chile's curled fins had to do with water quality. I'm glad that he is doing better now! Did he have ammonia burn on his gills?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow Hercules is still growing?That is truly remarkable. I'm sure he is an interesting one to have and see him have growth everyday!


Yup 
Lol, he's going to e GORGEOUS once they are all grown 
Its been amazing to watch... and surprising, some days it seems likeI jut wake up and WOW



bettalover2033 said:


> I have to agree with you; Sammy does have beautiful fins and they're pretty long considering how he had almost nothing on his body.


The picture doesnot do him justice, hes a pain to get pictures of cause he likes to stare at me (Hercules does the same thing, luckily he is always more interested in flaring) his colors are amazing to, Im excited to see how he turns out 




bettalover2033 said:


> Ya' know, I had a feeling that Chile's curled fins had to do with water quality. I'm glad that he is doing better now! Did he have ammonia burn on his gills?


Horribly :/ and on his body, hes doing amazingly well considering and he has become a serious character (I have to crush his pellets otherwise they are not good enough  )


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Yup
> Lol, he's going to e GORGEOUS once they are all grown
> Its been amazing to watch... and surprising, some days it seems like I just wake up and WOW
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. He's a spoiled little guy, huh. I love the bettas that you have to give extra care to, unless they're too many.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, hes just special!!! 
LOL, come monday, I will have 21 =0
I dont mind the little extra care, most of my guys have been through a lot, least I can do is crush thier food (I have to do it for my CT Hurrican anyways, he as perm, swim bladder problems and bloats easily)


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

steftravels said:


> wow I just love the fact how they come home practically plain and change to a new color. this is really exciting! It's almost a mystery color betta!


yeah, Ashke started darkening up by the next day but Lavan took quite a while to lose his stripes and start coloring up. he kept me guessing for a couple weeks, lol



bettalover2033 said:


> Well, ya' never know! I think he is pretty and they both had an amazing recovery!


I think he's a pretty boy too. definitely not as flashy as Ashke, but he's definitely got character ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Tisia: I agree. I think every bettas has its own personality.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, like some are Camera hogs, and some refuse to get in front of the cameras!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly like that. I've had many "camera hogs" they are so fun to take pictures of because of their photogenic behavior and I would swear that they pose for every picture of them.

I've found myself showing one of my most photogenic bettas and he would flare up a bit then get back to the posses.

Here is the one that I'm talking about:











OP: I have had just one ugly duckling that i thought was a female because of the tiny grey fins. I rescued him and he developed huge fins. He turned out to be a HMPK and i thought it was a regular female VT betta. He looked like he was a show quality fish! I was so surprised and loved him even more. He became one of my favorite fish, and had such a funny personality.

Some may think it's funny that I say that he was "funny" but hey who hasn't had a pet that isn't funny. Obviously not in the verbal way, but he was a loving fish! He also became one of my top breeders.

-BL2033


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

My girl is moody. Today, she hated the camera. This is all I could get of her!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

everyone has such beautiful fish!!!! =D here's Sullivan:

















It's the same fish, I swear!!! XD


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

JEALOUS


----------

